
Show HN: XCrash – robust native-crash-reporting library for Android APPs - caikelun
https://github.com/iqiyi/xCrash
======
njstartx
I am curious, why doesn't Android allow apps to get their own tombstone files?
This is ridiculous. Can anyone tell me why?

~~~
ataux78
You can ask Google this question...

------
owndexu
Looks good. Focus on Android.

------
newj0r
Unbelievable, from China?

------
waruqi
Great!

